# hardwood floor to carpeted step transition



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

There was no reason to leave a gap. I've seen hardwood floors installed in 60 year old houses where the flooring was tight to the stairs with no issues what so ever. Carpet installers do this installation all the time in preexisting conditions and it looks fine. Stair companies should be able to supply you with a molding that wraps around the step you can just nail in place.
Ron


----------



## DIYguy2000 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. The carpet guys have been in business for 30 some years... I would have preferred to do what you said, I'm sure it would have looked much nicer. Do you know if Home Depot or Lowes (or anyone online) would have that type of moulding? when I was at Home Depot last they weren't able to offer any solutions.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You willonly find it from a company that sells stair parts. Specifically the bottom step with the curved end. You can make one yourself with the use of a pattern and a steam box. There is a learning curve to success.
Ron


----------



## derf36 (Jul 4, 2009)

I made the same 'mistake' by leaving too much gap when laying the hardwood below my carpeted stairs. 

I simply added a 3/8 plywood onto the height of the riser to bring my stairs out. Had the carpet installed and the gap is gone. 

Let me know if you want a pic. 

Rod


----------



## DIYguy2000 (Nov 4, 2009)

No pic is necessary, damage is already done  I assumed that the carpet guys would have placed something behind the carpet to bring it flush to the hardwood. Guess I shouldn't assume these things.

I think I'm going to first try to fit a ripped piece of hardwood in the gap. If that fails I will look at doing the fitted moulding if I can find a stair manufacturer/supplier around here. I thought about the steam box idea, but I don't have the supplies and I'm not sure its worth it right now.

Thanks for the ideas, keep 'em coming.

Dave


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

DIYguy2000 said:


> No pic is necessary, damage is already done  I assumed that the carpet guys would have placed something behind the carpet to bring it flush to the hardwood. Guess I shouldn't assume these things.
> 
> I think I'm going to first try to fit a ripped piece of hardwood in the gap. If that fails I will look at doing the fitted moulding if I can find a stair manufacturer/supplier around here. I thought about the steam box idea, but I don't have the supplies and I'm not sure its worth it right now.
> 
> ...


You can go online and order one. If you have a gap on the curved part, that would be a challange to fill.
Ron


----------



## MI-Roger (Aug 8, 2009)

*LJ Smith Stair Systems*

From your diagram it appears you need the cove molding or shoe molding (your choice) that is part of their part # LJ-8310-2 False End Kit. And a 3 ft to 4 ft length of their cove molding LJ-8095 or shoe molding LJ-8422. Visit their website to verify what you really need.

L.J. Smith Stair Systems
35280 Scio-Bowerston Road
Bowerston, Ohio 44695 USA

_Customer Service:
_ Phone (740) 269-2221
Fax (740) 269-9047


----------

